# Anyone in the U.S. making a decent approximation of Lands' End's old Square Rigger Attache?



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

(Ad circa 1985)

Anyone in the U.S. making a decent approximation of these? (18 oz. cotton duck, oversize O-zip, lots of internal pockets, etc.)


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

Not sure if they carry something specifically like that bag, but for made-in-America luggage, bags, etc., it's hard to go wrong with St Paul, Minnesota's own J.W. Hulme & Co:


----------



## Wrenkin (May 4, 2008)

I don't know how many pockets this has, but it's canvas:


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

The obvious response would be Filson's 256 briefcase--but that's such an obvious alternative I'm sure you know of it already!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

He clearly thought of that and was essentially asking what _other_ makes & models would be close.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

If you really want one, you can find ones in excellent shape on Ebay. Or are you just asking?


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

(Images courtesy of )

These ones from seem close. Same weight cotton duck, straps across the front, shoulder strap attachment. They're also available in Black, Gray, Navy, and Tan. (No Burgundy or Jade, but 4 out of 6 isn't bad.) However, very limited pockets on the inside, no key lanyard, not quite right handle, and the zippers aren't the YKK O-ring sort.

Hmmm...

The Port Canvas might also work, although it's not clear what weight of canvas they use. Has options for all the little details (key lanyard, monogramming, shoulder strap, etc.), seems to have the right sort of handles, and comes in Burgundy, Black, Gray, Navy, and Tan. Still no O-ring zipper, though, and limited internal pockets. Anyone seen one of these in person? (Or at least know where one might find a more extensive set of pictures?)

**Edit: *Looks like the Port Canvas one is . This seems really close. (It's also less expensive than the Mills Canvas one. Looks like a Port Canvas bag with lanyard, strap, and monogram would come out to $81.00, which isn't that far away from the inflation-adjusted 1985 Lands' End price!)

I suppose the pockets aren't a deal-breaker.

They've switched around the pockets a few times anyhow. Note the difference between 1985 above and 1995 below:


----------

